# Keon Clark to be a King....



## Chops

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/3940022p-4965528c.html

Good news for the Kings. They upgrade in 2 categories, which are rebounding and shot-blocking....


----------



## g-dog-rice

Does this transaction mean that Pollard or Funderburke will get less playing time? Will Keon play center or power forward?


----------



## ATLien

Talk about depth. They're 2nd team could probably compete with some 1st teams! Jackson/Wallace/Turko/Keon/Pollard.


----------



## twolvefan11

probably pf as a back-up to webber, or back-up center to divac, or unless somehow webber plays sf, then keon will start at pf, then this would be their lineup:

pg-bibby
sg-christie
sf-webber
pf-clark
c-divac


----------



## g-dog-rice

> Originally posted by <b>twolvefan11</b>!
> probably pf as a back-up to webber, or back-up center to divac, or unless somehow webber plays sf, then keon will start at pf, then this would be their lineup:
> 
> pg-bibby
> sg-christie
> sf-webber
> pf-clark
> c-divac


What about Peja or Turkoglu? Webber at sf? That as crazy as your trade proposals.


----------



## k^2

> Originally posted by <b>twolvefan11</b>!
> probably pf as a back-up to webber, or back-up center to divac, or unless somehow webber plays sf, then keon will start at pf, then this would be their lineup:
> 
> pg-bibby
> sg-christie
> sf-webber
> pf-clark
> c-divac


Um......No. Good idea though . Clark and Pollard will be backups for either Divac or Webber. He won't be taking time away from Funderburke because he really doesn't play at all. This is huge for 2 reasons: we get the talented backup big man we've coveted for a while and this is hopefully a sign that Bibby's contract negotiations are almost done. Talk about depth...dizzam.


----------



## beautifulkobe

Sac is becoming portland.Just stacking up talent and ruining the chemistry.By the way keon is not that great it shows for one by how many teams have traded him.He goes through little spurts .The whole season with the raps the only time he shined was when vince was out in the detroit series and detroit won.Hell also get eaten up by Shaq like the rest of the centers!


keon doesnt equal championship !


----------



## k^2

> Originally posted by <b>beautifulkobe</b>!
> Sac is becoming portland.Just stacking up talent and ruining the chemistry.By the way keon is not that great it shows for one by how many teams have traded him.He goes through little spurts .The whole season with the raps the only time he shined was when vince was out in the detroit series and detroit won.Hell also get eaten up by Shaq like the rest of the centers!
> 
> 
> keon doesnt equal championship !


First of all getting talent doesn't neccesarily mean that you sacrifice chemistry. Portland had chemistry problems because they have a bunch of head cases; Kemp, Patterson, Sheed and Damon. They also have a log jam at basically every position but C. They have a bunch of people who used to be stars and are expecting huge minutes, Sactowns bench isn't anthing like that. Secondly Klark doesn't need to dominate or contend with Shaq. He was aquired to add rebounding and blocket shots *off the bench* . Vlade is still the starter with Pollard the backup and Clark being Webber or Vlades backup.


----------



## John

> Originally posted by <b>k^2</b>!
> 
> 
> First of all getting talent doesn't neccesarily mean that you sacrifice chemistry. Portland had chemistry problems because they have a bunch of head cases; Kemp, Patterson, Sheed and Damon. They also have a log jam at basically every position but C. They have a bunch of people who used to be stars and are expecting huge minutes, Sactowns bench isn't anthing like that. Secondly Klark doesn't need to dominate or contend with Shaq. He was aquired to add rebounding and blocket shots *off the bench* . Vlade is still the starter with Pollard the backup and Clark being Webber or Vlades backup.


I totally agree with this post KC. Portland and Kings are two different teams and situations.

Having said that, I am a rap fan so I pretty much know what Keon weaknesses are, so how are the kings going to use him? Do you have any thoughts to tell us, KC?


----------



## Chops

Ummm, That was k^2's response, but I could see how you confuse the names. Anyways, this is a great signing and it won't ruin chemistry. The Lakers fan above sounds like he is either jealous, insecure or a combination of both (About his own team of course, eh Mods  ). Be afraid.....


----------



## Hawkeye Pierce

you cant say this doesnt help the kings even if clark is only a backup, he can backup both C and PF and he is much better then funderburke, and hes an extra 6 fouls to throw at shaq.


----------



## jazzy1

How does this signing get the Kings any closer to DETHRONING THE LAKERS it doesn't Clark is a fine player but how does he help , if you're trying to beat the Lakers your 2 main concerns are obvious SHAQ AND KOBE how does the Clark signing effect either, If Clark takes minutes away from Pollard then you lose tenacity, he could replace Webber for some minutes but how does that make the Kings better defensively, which is their only weakness against the Lakers, Clark is a shot blocker granted but his slight Frame won't affect Shaq much and because Horry plays so far from the basket he won't be close enough to the basket to come from the weak side on Kobe for blocks. Clark WILL HELP SLIGHTLY but not to the degree some may think a CHARLES OAKELY signing would have helped the Kings much more than a Clark signing. But the Kings will be tough again nevertheless . 

And the Portland reference is not out of the question , it's not just HEAD CASES THAT ARE A PROBLEM ,too much talent is a problem you have to have players willing to fill a role and if you're highly skilled you won't be willing to fill a role talented players want to be featured not do dirty work and set others up. EXAMPLES-Philly 76ers with DOC,BARKELY,MOSES, good guys too much talent not enough role players. Current MAVS no defense too many scorers not enough players willing to specialize all pretty good guys. Most talented players will be arrogant in their abilities, but won't accept willing lesser roles ie Lakers trying to get Kobe to be the 2nd option was a battle he's not a head case just arrogant enough to know his talent, SAME WITH THE BUCKS before Big Dog's trade, too many scorers not enough players willing to fill role, Every great teams needs the HORRY'S AND FISHER'S and FOXES's


----------



## hunterb14

I think Keon would be a great addition to their roster. Pollard will lose some definete playing time to Clark. I hope this team isnt becoming portland. As long as they recognize that Bibby and Webber are the "generals" then they wont become like portland but if everyone wants to become a leader than they are screwed. If Clark signs then i firmaly believe that they can beat the Lakers this year and make it to the NBA Finals.


----------



## absolutebest

Sac-Town is getting to be ridiculous. Just stacked. But Peotrie should really be worrying about Bibby before he does the Clark deal. If Bibby bounces next year this squad will probably never win a title.


----------



## robyg1974

*People!*

Did some of you guys even WATCH Game 7? Guess who was "guarding" Shaq? WEBBER! That's NOT A GOOD THING!

Can anybody in the NBA "guard" Shaq? NO! But that doesn't mean that you shouldn't TRY! That doesn't mean that some guys don't do better than other guys!

Keon Clark gives the Kings a guy to throw at Shaq in the Western Conference Finals next summer. Is he "the missing piece of the puzzle"? Well, YES! I think he is!

To be fair, a healthy Peja Stojakovic PROBABLY would've been the difference in the Western Conference Finals this past season. OH WELL. If the Kings are healthy in May-June in 2003, will they knock off the Lakers? Well, THEY SHOULD. And will Keon Clark be a big reason why? YES.

Lawrence Funderburke didn't touch the floor in the playoffs, he's not a factor. In FACT, isn't he a free agent right now? If the Kings sign Clark, NO WAY will Funderburke be coming back next year.

ANOTHER THING you guys need to think about is WHAT ARE THE KINGS GOING TO DO WHEN VLADE DIVAC'S CONTRACT IS UP IN A COUPLE OF YEARS? They're going to need to replace him, and I think that a combination of Keon Clark and Scot Pollard is pretty decent. I DON'T think that Divac will be re-signed in the summer of 2004. But that's a ways off.

ALSO! What COULD be happening here is Keon Clark's agent is forcing Orlando's (or New York's) hand in the negotiating process. PROBABLY both of those teams--who are OBVIOUSLY interested in signing Clark--are trying to push down his asking price (the full mid-level exception) because Clark got caught a few weeks ago with pot. Clark's agent is showing Orlando and New York that he CAN get the mid-level exception from Sacramento if he doesn't get it from either one of them!

I STILL say that Orlando breaks down and offers him the full mid-level exception and that he signs with THEM. Because of a) the state of Florida's low income tax laws and b) he'll get more minutes and more shot attempts with Orlando than with Sacramento.


----------



## <<<D>>>

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/3940022p-4965528c.html
> 
> Good news for the Kings. They upgrade in 2 categories, which are rebounding and shot-blocking....





Good News for the Lakers.....
This is not at all considered a THREAT in any way!!
Just more fouls to give to Shaq......that's all it is

Clark brings in some shot blocking agility...
But we all know he's not gonna touch any of Shaq's In your face Rim Bangers, He doesn't have a consistant offensive game, to damn skinny to bang with the bigger PF'S & C's in the west. But the Kings got him for a Flee Market price, you can't beat that, good job Kings........BUT HOW DO YA FIGURE????
 :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## John

Opps, KC. lol.

But I think Clark can be used as a roamer, a defensive helper. I think he can roam around to help defend Shaq and Kobe. Clark at his best defensively when with Raps are Davis playing the opposing scoring big man, Clark coming from wekside to block shots and grab rebounds.

And guys, Kings cant overlook the Dallas. They are maturing right now, Clark on Dirk isnt a bad idea afterall.


----------



## DP

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> But the Kings *got* him for a Flee Market price, you can't beat that, good job Kings........BUT HOW DO YA FIGURE????


Correct me if I am wrong but Kings haven't *got* him yet, right ? What about Bibby ? Assuming Kings get both of them, they will beat Lakers 100 out of 100 times...




































....on paper silly ! :laugh:


----------



## Chops

You're right DP. On paper the Kings are the better team. However, for the Lakers, the refs aren't listed on their "paper". So I'd say it's almost even....


----------



## DP

Cry me a friggin river KidCrawford. Lemme ask you this. Refs knew Kings were gonna miss the FTs right ? If Refs wanted Lakeshow to win, as you claim, why would they put Kings on the line and give them a chance to win at home in game 7. 

Kings choked, Lakers win. Simple as that.

SCOREBOARD !! 

Deal with it.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

The Conspiracy Theories make no sense:

The people who claim there is one say the league wants to make more money-so they rigged the WCF and let the Lakers win-here a few points on the issue

1. If the NBA wanted more money by extending the series-that means the refs let the Kings win the games they did so it would go to seven games. So the Kings wins aren't "valid" either.

2. If there is a conspiracy in the NBA, and it wants to make more money-they should have let the Nets win a couple of games-to boost the ratings and bring in some cash.

3. Stop whining Kings fans...its over...you cant change it...


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> The Conspiracy Theories make no sense:
> 
> The people who claim there is one say the league wants to make more money-so they rigged the WCF and let the Lakers win-here a few points on the issue
> 
> 1. If the NBA wanted more money by extending the series-that means the refs let the Kings win the games they did so it would go to seven games.
> 
> 2. If there is a conspiracy in the NBA, and it wants to make more money-they should have let the Nets win a couple of games-to boost the ratings and bring in some cash.
> 
> 3. Stop whining Kings fans...its over...you cant change it...


 It is over....


----------



## <<<D>>>

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> You're right DP. On paper the Kings are the better team. However, for the Lakers, the refs aren't listed on their "paper". So I'd say it's almost even....



So you're still caught up with that BS......HUH???
It has been stated over an over again....
the games had to move on & to be played..
Kings had their BIGGEST CHANCE!!!
But they blew it, gagged, choked and rolled over!!! (or bent over)
The poorest display of Freethrows and shooting performance.
That's the truth, and ya know it......get used to it!!!


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> So you're still caught up with that BS......HUH???
> It has been stated over an over again....
> the games had to move on & to be played..
> Kings had their BIGGEST CHANCE!!!
> But they blew it, gagged, chiked and rolled over!!! (or bent over)
> The poorest display of Freethrows and shooting performance.
> That's the truth, and ya know it......get used to it!!!


Take it easy. Quit with the multiple exclamation points. It makes me not want to read what you have to say. Anyways, it's over....


----------



## <<<D>>>

> Originally posted by <b>DP</b>!
> 
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong but Kings haven't *got* him yet, right ? What about Bibby ? Assuming Kings get both of them, they will beat Lakers 100 out of 100 times...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....on paper silly ! :laugh:



THE KINGS 0F COMEDY HAS JUST CHANGED THEIR NAMES TO...
" THE PAPER KINGS "
WE CAN BEAT THE LAKERS NOW........................ONLY ON PAPER!!!
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## John

The topic is Keon Clark to be a king right Guys?


----------



## <<<D>>>

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Take it easy. Quit with the multiple exclamation points. It makes me not want to read what you have to say. Anyways, it's over....



I'm chillin and laid back...
Just having a good time here....
It's been over


----------



## Chops

Cool...


----------



## Shadows

I have watched Keon develop over the past 2 seasons with the Raptors. If he continues to progress how he is he will be an all-star this year. He consistently got better last season. Backing up Hakeem in the start of the season he was the Raptors spark. He would come in block a couple shots dunk in somones face and hit a soft jumper from the key.

Those who watched him during the playoffs saw flashes of the player he can be. Him and AD took the Pistons to the limit 5 games by them selves. (Ask a Piston or Raptor fan)

When Keon is on the floor other teams panic. He recorded 12 blocks in one game with the Raptors. He causes other players to hesitate when there near the rim. 

IMO he is the closest thing to KG physically then anyone else. For those who dont know what Keon brings to the court

-Solid Blocks, Smooth jumper from around the key/midrange (Watch last years playoffs). The handle and speed of most guards (He's 6-11), GREAT help defender, good rebounder ext.

IMO the Raptors will really regret not re-signing him. 

PS- Keon will not play for Sacramento to stop Shaq. Thats not what's he's there for. Will he contain Shaq No will he give the Kings that much more to beat the Lakers. I guess we will wait and see


----------



## Wiggum

I'd love to have Clark on the Kings. Funderburke isn't that great , especially for a PF in the PF-loaded west. He could either replace Funderburke straight up, or he could take Pollard's place and Pollard could take Funderburke's place. Man, if that happened, the Kings would be complete. I'm glad to hear that they are "close to a deal."


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> I'd love to have Clark on the Kings. Funderburke isn't that great , especially for a PF in the PF-loaded west. He could either replace Funderburke straight up, or he could take Pollard's place and Pollard could take Funderburke's place. Man, if that happened, the Kings would be complete. I'm glad to hear that they are "close to a deal."


I agree. This was a great move, which adds depth up front which is where the Kings were lacking a year ago. All they need now is to sign Mike Bibby and buckle up for a title run next season.


----------



## Jamel Irief

How come the Kings never gave Funderburke a chance? He has impressed me every time I watched him. No second string big man has a prayer of guarding him one-on-one.

As for the Kings/Bulls fans still talking about the refs, sounds like someone is a little jealous...


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> As for the Kings/Bulls fans still talking about the refs, sounds like someone is a little jealous...


Why.....? :no:


----------



## Wiggum

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> How come the Kings never gave Funderburke a chance? He has impressed me every time I watched him. No second string big man has a prayer of guarding him one-on-one.
> 
> As for the Kings/Bulls fans still talking about the refs, sounds like someone is a little jealous...


Funderburke isn't horrible...he just isn't very good. He got I think 5 PPG, 4 RPG or something last year, not ...bad... for his overall minutes. It's just...well when you know where you are weakest, you ought to try to improve it, right?

And, about the officiating...why would Bulls fans be jealous of the Lakers beating the Kings...? :laugh:


----------



## robyg1974

*C'mon, man...*



> Originally posted by <b>Shadows</b>!
> I have watched Keon develop over the past 2 seasons with the Raptors. If he continues to progress how he is he will be an all-star this year.
> 
> IMO he is the closest thing to KG physically then anyone else. For those who dont know what Keon brings to the court
> 
> -Solid Blocks, Smooth jumper from around the key/midrange (Watch last years playoffs). The handle and speed of most guards (He's 6-11), GREAT help defender, good rebounder ext.


Talk about hyperbole! Dude! Calm down! Keon Clark AIN'T gonna be an All-Star EVER!

After a remarkably uninspired and inconsistent career, Keon Clark played remarkably well down the stretch last season. Why? BECAUSE HE WANTED TO GET A FAT CONTRACT! Sound familiar? Have you ever heard of Benoit Benjamin? How about Derrick Coleman?

Regardless of where this dude ends up, you can be sure of one thing--he'll NEVER put up the kinds of numbers he was putting up at the end of 2001-02 again--that is, not until his NEXT contract is on the verge of expiring! Not until the NEXT time he'll be playing for a new contract!

IN ANY EVENT, he hasn't signed with Sacramento, and he probably won't. He's using Sacramento as leverage in contract negotiations with Orlando and New York. Those teams were trying to use his marijuana possession charge to get him for cheap, and he's trying to prove to them that that's not possible. He'll PROBABLY end up getting the full mid-level exception from either Orlando or New York. PROBABLY Orlando. That's my guess, anyway.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> It is over....


Then why did you bring it up again?


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> Then why did you bring it up again?


I was under the impression that this thread was about <b>Keon Clark </b>possibly signing with the Kings?

Let's stay on topic. 

I think Keon will end up in Orlando or New York, too.


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> Then why did you bring it up again?


----------



## <<<D>>>

Is their any NEW development about him skipping the Kings?
Cause someone had posted on the Raptors message board that Keon is actually considereing going back to the Raps? But that was last week, Everything about Keon thus far, has him to the Kings already, If possible, Pls post up any links on info that he might consider Orlando or NY, cause there is this hot trade rumor on NY & Memphis as well.


----------



## robyg1974

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> Is their any NEW development about him skipping the Kings?
> Cause someone had posted on the Raptors message board that Keon is actually considereing going back to the Raps? But that was last week, Everything about Keon thus far, has him to the Kings already, If possible, Pls post up any links on info that he might consider Orlando or NY, cause there is this hot trade rumor on NY & Memphis as well.


Clark WILL NOT be re-signed by the Raptors, because that team is having major payroll problems, they want to avoid the luxury tax--this is the reason why they renounced Clark in the first place!

And Clark WILL NOT be getting signed by Memphis, because the Grizz have already used up part of their mid-level exception to sign Earl Watson and Cezary Trybanski.

I'd like to see some links on some new (AS IN TODAY) development on this saga, as well. Anybody?


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go

Why do you all think the Lakers will never lose? They have to lose a championship eventually. 25 years from now Kobe and Shaq will not be working on a 28-peat. I think the Kings will win this year because they strengthened their team. While the Lakers have done nothing to improve the roster. Plus, the Kings have the experience they lacked in game 7.


----------



## jazzy1

The Lakers will eventually lose you're correct about that, after the ten peat ,nah man I'm just kidding they could lose next year we aren't invincible ,The Kings are real close to LA real close I'm just not convinced any team Webber plays on will ever be champions as long as he's his teams best player that's all ,The Wiz who I love also had him and when he was here he was always flashy but not very solid when it came down to it. Bibby puts them close but Clark is just a Blip, how have the Kings gotten so much better, We've added Kareem Rush and Tracy Murray both who'll add scoring to the Lakers. It'll be tough but I just believe like this year Kobe and Shaq when it comes down to it will make the plays over Floppy divac and Webber . Thery're just more solid ,its a case of QUANTITY over QUALITY and I think quality wins every time. Kings have more, Lakers have better, thats all.


----------



## LupinIV

Big men is the Kings' lone weak spot. They have quality, but they don't have quantity. Keon gives them the fourth big guy to bring off the bench. What Keon can give the Kings is depth at 4 & 5 spot. Instead of sliding Hedo to the 4 spot, Keon can jump right in and be a natural. 

Keon will spell Divac when he needs a rest (a must on those back-to-back games), fill in for the injured C-Web who customarily misses 10-15 g/season, heck he can spell Pollard when the cool-haired one gets into foul trouble. 

Is Keon the anwser to Shaq? No. The answer to Shaq is Big Foot and no one seems to be able to track him down, let alone sign him to a contract.

But Keon will help the Kings greatly during the regular season. The important thing is to win as many games as possible. Then worry about who you're gonna be matched up with in the playoffs later.


----------



## Chops

Ha, Kareem Rush will be lucky to contribute at all and same goes for Tracy Murray. The Lakers are the same team except they don't have a quality back-up PG for the oft-injured Derek Fisher. How's Shaq's toe? The Kings, if they sign Keon Clark will add more rebounding and a shot-blocking presence which they lacked a year ago. They also have Game 7 experience. To add to that, they will have another year to work on chemistry. The best part is that the Kings add a healthy Peja Stojakovic. The Lakers didn't get better in the off-season and how good they are depends on the descending health of Shaq's big toe....


----------



## <<<D>>>

The LakeShow, probably didn't pick-up much during the off-season, They'll bring in Krush slowly but surely, and he will benefit in the future, but everyone know's as long as they have 2 of the best players in the NBA, and every other laker adds onto that, well.....you guys know how it goes by now...

While the Kings just barely adds on the WCF game 7 experience, 
On top of that - The Lakers add on 3 yrs of championship experience.....Everyone knows, this fantastic run will end one day, but the Lakeshow has already accomplished what many teams won't. It's gonna be a battle in the WCF


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go

Ya damn straight. 

Maybe we can call a truce at this middle ground? The Lakers are the team to beat. But, the Kings have the best chance to beat them. Nobody knows what will happen.

The Lakers have a good chance of winning the title.

The Kings have a good chance of winning the title.

Who knows who will win.


----------

